# Another 65 stingray question



## That bike guy (Feb 16, 2018)

I have to seats and one JA coppertone deluxe my question is which is the correct seat for my bike?both seat are tuffed one is white the other is glitter.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 16, 2018)

I believe the silver glow saddles were a 66 thing.


----------



## stoney (Feb 17, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I believe the silver glow saddles were a 66 thing.




I agree, I believe white for '65.


----------



## Overhauler (Feb 17, 2018)

You guys are correct, here is a pic of my all originals, 65 deluxe and 66 fastback sbs.


----------

